
Inductive Programming Meets the Real World - alanfranzoni
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2015/11/193326-inductive-programming-meets-the-real-world/fulltext
======
alanfranzoni
This is the paper for download, if anyone's interested.

[http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~shm/Papers/indprogreal.pdf](http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~shm/Papers/indprogreal.pdf)

